# * * * Gamer Chicks * * *



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

Lets all untie! 

*l o l *No, fuck off. This is not a "how many gamer chicks are in here" thread. 

_Anyways_, I was looking at my buddy list and I realized that all but one of my female buddies are either Bi or Lez. _So... _I would like to know the ratio of your gamer female friends sexual preference. 

Since I'm asking I would just like to state that I like dudes.... so _just curious_.  Anyhow if this is in the wrong _section_ please move. I just thought this thread would be more successful here. 

_Discuss? _


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 23, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Lets all untie!



I support this thread.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

How original of you Boner.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm going to come to visit this thread regularly and stalk all the females that gonna post


----------



## Sunabozu (Nov 23, 2009)

wow, a thread for gaming chicks? what games do ya all play? :ho


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 23, 2009)

coughphatcough gamer chicks.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2009)

Three girls on my xbox live friends list all like men. One is getting married, one has a boyfriend, one I dunno never asked. 

No lesbo friends on live or gay. Bi tho, like 3. 

Women playing games is becoming more common, which means more chances of me getting my ass kicked by them. I think her name was wifey22 something something and she beat me in codmw2. I knew then I shouldn't play codmw2...not only cause I lost by a women but I just suck at it


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2009)

The girls I know who play games  enough to be described as "gamers" all seem to be straight.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 23, 2009)

lies. we all know any1 claiming to be a female on these shits is a dude.  u not trickin me.

admit ur a dude.  say it.

2 chicks i know on xbox live. both are straight. if one of them isn't, then she sure as hell fooled me :ho


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 23, 2009)

All straight. 

I know OF gay gamer dudes, not personally though. Apparently top street fighter players are gay.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 23, 2009)

i saw daigo talk once and i wondered whether or not he was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or just japanese.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 23, 2009)

So, from the number of guys that rushed this thread I think we can safely assume The Boss is the only female in the gaming universe.

I sometimes play a female in MMORPGs, thats almost like being a woman, right?


----------



## firefist (Nov 23, 2009)

there a female gamers? 

I thought they were only  a myth.


----------



## Memos (Nov 23, 2009)

The Boss said:


> *Lets all untie!*
> 
> *l o l *No, *fuck* off. This is not a "how many gamer chicks are in here" thread.
> 
> ...



Shoko... what are you trying to say? 

Anyway, I have about 3 girls on my 360 friends list. 1 is lesbian and two are straight.

I'm a straight female if that helps the male/female ratio in this thread.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 23, 2009)

Having women on xbox live automatically equals gay or lesbian.

Don't you dare try to say otherwise


----------



## Memos (Nov 23, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Having women on xbox live automatically equals gay or lesbian.
> 
> Don't you dare try to say otherwise



That's just what they tell you, sweety.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 23, 2009)

I know my shit, Kusuturd


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

Very interesting, I wonder where are all the straight gamer chicks are in my area..  



Wu Fei said:


> lies. we all know any1 claiming to be a female on these shits is a dude.  u not trickin me.
> 
> admit ur a dude. :sun say it.


Well, if playing video games makes me a dude.. so then I shouldn't fight with it. 



Firefist said:


> there a female gamers? :wth
> I thought they were only  a myth.


Well... if you go outside every now and then from your games.. you might be surprise at what you find..  



Kusuriuri said:


> Shoko... what are you trying to say?
> 
> Anyway, I have about 3 girls on my 360 friends list. 1 is lesbian and two are straight.
> 
> I'm a straight female if that helps the male/female ratio in this thread.


_You know_ what I'm saying.  

What? You're a chick... damnit. My boner just died. 



Jon Snow said:


> Having women on xbox live automatically equals gay or lesbian.
> 
> Don't you dare try to say otherwise


.. and thats why you have no girlfriends.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't have a gf now?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

When did that happen? You were soooo sad last time we spoke... months ago.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 23, 2009)

keyword: japanese teacher 

but this shit is so much drama i cant take it anymore 

but that's enough of that

on topic, I have a female friend on PSN, and she's straight as hell


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

... wut? Teacher??  Tell me _moooooooooar_. I want to know.. :ho

I am not sure why I know so many Lez or Bi gamer chicks.. it makes me wonder...


----------



## firefist (Nov 23, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Well... if you go outside every now and then from your games.. you might be surprise at what you find..



I just need to go to a gamescon once to find female gamers :ho
They're lurking.... somewhere there..... I think.


----------



## JonnyCake (Nov 23, 2009)

My brother and friend's wife both play on xbox live, usually under their husbands gamertag and only for a game or two because they kill their stats. Hah.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

Firefist said:


> I just need to go to a gamescon once to find female gamers :ho
> They're lurking.... somewhere there..... I think.


lol.... gamescon.  I wanna go.  But yes there is more to it than meets the eyes.  



JonnyCake said:


> My brother and friend's wife both play on xbox live, usually under their husbands gamertag and only for a game or two because they kill their stats. Hah.


That... doesn't count.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 23, 2009)

I only have 1 female contact on my steam list that i play with regularily.

As far as i know, all  but one of the females that ive gamed with on a semi-regular or more basis, in the past, have been heterosexual. (the one was bi)

I even got some "special" photo's of the current one for my bday a cple weeks ago  (and yes, i know its her and just not some random images she pulled from the interwebz)


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 23, 2009)

wuuut
I'm 100% straight and so are all of the girls I know who are gamers.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 23, 2009)

I know a lesbian couple on PSN and IRL


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh I guess I shamefully didn't read the OP.

I know one gaming girl irl and she is straight.  I don't cling to women I find on the internet like most other shitty nerds, so that's all I got.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm keeping a close eye on this thread.


----------



## Roy (Nov 23, 2009)

Remind me to marry one of you fine ladies.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

This thread has gone to shit....


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 23, 2009)

LOL wtf did u think was gonna happen lol. aint no females in this bit. just sum fat fucks ready to pounce on sum gamer chicks who just might happen to have girlfriends.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 23, 2009)

Firefist said:


> there a female gamers?
> 
> I thought they were only  a myth.



I'm a gamer chick. I mostly play online to fight others. 

And I guess if the topic calls for it, I'm straight


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 24, 2009)

Ultraneko pek

Sadly she hasn't posted on Youtube in over 6 months


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> LOL wtf did u think was gonna happen lol. aint no females in this bit. just sum fat fucks ready to pounce on sum gamer chicks who just might happen to have girlfriends.


No.. U.  



Champagne Supernova said:


> Ultraneko pek
> 
> Sadly she hasn't posted on Youtube in over 6 months


Ultra Neko is a bitch.


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> I'm a gamer chick. I mostly play online to fight others.
> 
> And I guess if the topic calls for it, I'm straight



Hi


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 24, 2009)

Hiya! ;3

So, does this thread have any other female gamers in it?


----------



## Taki (Nov 24, 2009)

Wanna hear a joke? Women who claim to be gamers 

No, dont take that seriously. Lol

I have a friend in my American Literature Honors class named Kaylee, and shes kinda good at MW2, she can keep up with me, at least.


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2009)

Theres two other female game chicks. The rest of the posters are guys including myself.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 24, 2009)

So three all together? Hm, to think more of the female gamers would post here lol

So, does this thread allow the talk or games or the talk of female gamers in general?


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2009)

More will come...maybe xP

I think so. Its not my thread, but I'm sure you can. lol


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 24, 2009)

I hope more girls come, its hard to find girls that play video games, especially shooters >.>


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2009)

You have a 360 or PS3?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 24, 2009)

I own a 360. With a lot of shooter games lol


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice. So I take it that you already have MW2?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 24, 2009)

Call of Duty MW2? Yes. Halo 3, Halo 2 and the Call of Duty before 2


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2009)

Lol. You do play a lot of shooters . Do you like any other genre?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 24, 2009)

I play a lot, don't really have a favorite yet. But I own more of the classical RPG games from the 90's. Like Secret of Mana. I prefer oldies games, really.

What would you call Assassin's Creed's genre? Or Prince of Persia and Mario?


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2009)

Secret of Mana is a good game. Have you ever played an RPG called SagaFrontier?

I'd say Action Adventure. While PoP and Mario are platformers.


----------



## Migooki (Nov 24, 2009)

Ugh. The term "gamer girls" disgust me. I like it when people bash "gamer girls", anything else is ugh.

Stuff like "GIRLS PLAY GAMES TO! AND THEY KICK UR ASS!!!"
"YES, WE DO EXIST! AND WE PWN UR ASS"

Fucking attention whores, they make me embarrassed. D:


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 24, 2009)

Motoko said:


> Ugh. The term "gamer girls" disgust me. I like it when people bash "gamer girls", anything else is ugh.
> 
> Stuff like "GIRLS PLAY GAMES TO! AND THEY KICK UR ASS!!!"
> "YES, WE DO EXIST! AND WE PWN UR ASS"
> ...




I'm happy I haven't seen anyone like that.


----------



## Espada (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm a girl that plays games but I'm definitely straight . I can't stand girls who thinks they're so special just cause they play games/watch anime  trust me, I know those people irl  they go 'OMG I'M A GAMER GIRL, I'M SO SPECIAL!! LOL!!' all the time...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2009)

both my exes were gamers

sammy might of been bisexual not really sure to be honest

tinnii was straight


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

*Roy*: Im watching you..  your one liner will not get anyone's gamertag. .. 



Motoko said:


> Ugh. The term "gamer girls" disgust me. I like it when people bash "gamer girls", anything else is ugh.
> 
> Stuff like "GIRLS PLAY GAMES TO! AND THEY KICK UR ASS!!!"
> "YES, WE DO EXIST! AND WE PWN UR ASS"
> ...


THIS. THIS. THIS. Especially when you see another girl who plays video games and they come up to you like, " ZOHEMAHGWAD! WE R GIRLZ! WE SHOULD STICK TOGETHER! GIRL GAMERZ RULEZZ!!!" 

 Bitch plz GTFO.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2009)

its like the "GIRL POWAR LOLORZ" in real life

some people are stupid

I don't care if im playing with or against a girl

We are not seperated by genders as we are all......Gamers


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> its like the "GIRL POWAR LOLORZ" in real life
> 
> some people are stupid
> 
> ...



Thank you! More guys should be like this... and girls too. 

Reminds me of a time when I was playing a shooter online with some random chick and she sucked so I told her she sucked, and she was all like, "We R chick gamerz, why you talking shit to me. Go talk shit to the guyz!" Bitch plz... if you suck no matter what the gender Imma tell you you suck.


----------



## Fran (Nov 24, 2009)

Is this where I post my 'gamer girls' deMotivation Posters?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

^  I've forgotten about that image..


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> its like the "GIRL POWAR LOLORZ" in real life
> 
> some people are stupid
> 
> ...



That reminds of when I was playing Halo 3 once. This one chick told me to let her get the last kill. I told to fuck off. 


F you guys


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2009)

So when are you gamer girls going to post pictures of yourselves playing video games in sexy clothes already?


----------



## virginhorror (Nov 24, 2009)

what exactly constitutes a gamer chick?

i mean, i like video games, and have been playing them since i was small but.. idk.

btw i don't discriminate, but i guess you could say that i'm Bi; however, i currently have a boyfriend. 

the only other girls i know that are super into video games are straight. XD


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> Secret of Mana is a good game. Have you ever played an RPG called SagaFrontier?
> 
> I'd say Action Adventure. While PoP and Mario are platformers.


Yes, one of the best 

Nope, never heard of SagaFrontier. 

Oh, well then, Action Adventures and platformers are among my favorite video game types. Along with RPGs of course, but those don't take that much talent


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 24, 2009)

(watching how Roy plays this shit out)


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 24, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> (watching how Roy plays this shit out)



You realize I can read your posts, correct?


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 24, 2009)

oh shit she see's me.

b cool bcool....ice cold.

ice cold.



wanna play sum games ma?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 24, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> oh shit she see's me.
> b cool bcool....ice cold.
> ice cold.
> 
> wanna play sum games ma?


Yes, I see you 

Well, I would say yes if my little brothers were hogging it from me. 
They get angry that I'm better at Call of Duty than them 



CrazyMoronX said:


> So when are you gamer girls going to post pictures of yourselves playing video games in sexy clothes already?



Never, silly


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> Yes, I see you
> 
> Well, I would say yes if my little brothers were hogging it from me.
> They get angry that I'm better at Call of Duty than them



Lol. You hurt their pride.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> Lol. You hurt their pride.



I guess I do. My younger brother - he's 14 so he's a little emotional around this time and I mean he's starting to "like" girls - got upset that I played last Saturday and unlocked a lot of things before him 

I share a account with another sibling, but I mostly do all the work. I'm not that great at Halo 3, but I'm a little bit above a normal player.


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2009)

Have you told him that he sucks or that you're better than him? xD


I used to be good on Halo 3. Don't play it anymore though.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> Have you told him that he sucks or that you're better than him? xD
> 
> 
> I used to be good on Halo 3. Don't play it anymore though.



Yea, I'll say "I'm better at it than you, so let me help you" or something like that at random moments when I don't get to play the game. He'll countered with "I "excel" at everything I touch" in a snobby voice. 

He only beats me when I play two player with him. I get the broken controller and the bottom screen of the tiny TV. But, while they are gone, I'm a goddess at it. My other siblings are witnesses to that, plus he's said its not fair because I have another person helping me (my youngest and last sibling, who is 11).


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> Yea, I'll say "I'm better at it than you, so let me help you" or something like that at random moments when I don't get to play the game. He'll countered with "I "excel" at everything I touch" in a snobby voice.
> 
> He only beats me when I play two player with him. I get the broken controller and the bottom screen of the tiny TV. But, while they are gone, I'm a goddess at it. My other siblings are witnesses to that, plus he's said its not fair because I have another person helping me (my youngest and last sibling, who is 11).



Ugh. I would hate having someone say that to me. 


The bottom was always a handicap for me. I don't know why.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> Ugh. I would hate having someone say that to me.
> 
> 
> The bottom was always a handicap for me. I don't know why.



I hate it too. I told him its a nasty part of his personality and he said he doesn't care because he's better than everyone. 

Its because its down, so you have to look down, but when something happens on the top, you look up thinking its your player. Plus, the small size of it makes it so you can't see fully around yourself, or so that's how it is for me


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2009)

And right after saying that you beat him in CoD. 

New TV. Thats the only solution.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> And right after saying that you beat him in CoD.
> 
> New TV. Thats the only solution.




I can't ever win with the controller and small screen, but he's seen me play online with other higher ranked people. I rock 

We can't really afford another new tv. I mean, we kids have a small tv, but our parents have a pretty huge tv, we just can never play on it :<


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2009)

Its almost impossible to win with a broken controller. Only way you would win is if you've played with it for a long time.

How big is the tv you're using now?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> Its almost impossible to win with a broken controller. Only way you would win is if you've played with it for a long time.
> 
> How big is the tv you're using now?



The controller broke a few weeks ago and since then, they've hardly let me play the system. 

Don't laugh, our grandmother got it for our five years as a small gift, buts it about a little bit bigger than a foot wide


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2009)

How'd you guys end up breaking it? Out of frustration? lol


 I'm sorry, I just had to laugh xD. Why cant you use your parents TV? D:


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> How'd you guys end up breaking it? Out of frustration? lol
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I just had to laugh xD. Why cant you use your parents TV? D:



I didn't break anything, my brothers did. They can't take care of anything. They broke it by leaving it on the floor and just tossing it into the basket of neatly kept controllers of Playstation 1's and N64's controllers 

They say its not meant for gaming.


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2009)

N64. Ohh man. That takes me back. 


What?  They're just stingy I bet. :taichou


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> N64. Ohh man. That takes me back.
> 
> What?  They're just stingy I bet. :taichou



It should, N64 has one of the best video games ever; Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. 

Yea, they really are too.


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2009)

Brings back memories. The original Smash Bros. 


So you have a good TV at your disposal but your parents wont let you use it.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

Well.. interesting thread here so far. 



Emma Bradley said:


> *I share a account with another sibling,* but I mostly do all the work. I'm not that great at Halo 3, but I'm a little bit above a normal player.


Real gamers don't share accounts.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 24, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Well.. interesting thread here so far.



i dunno if its a thread or a misplaced AIM convo.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> Brings back memories. The original Smash Bros.
> 
> So you have a good TV at your disposal but your parents wont let you use it.



Oh, and Mega Man and Donkey Kong 



The Boss said:


> Well.. interesting thread here so far.
> 
> 
> Real gamers don't share accounts.



You do when you can't afford 49.99 $ accounts each kid.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

Roy needs to stop trying to get in Emma pants is what I think this is. 

Edit- Emma: How sweet of you... kids.


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> Oh, and Mega Man and Donkey Kong
> =


Donkey Kong 64 is a badass game. If I remember correctly it has a yellow cartridge or something. 


The Boss said:


> Roy needs to stop trying to get in Emma pants is what I think this is.



Whatever man (technically girl). I'm just having a convo with a fellow gamer.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

Im sure you are..  It's cool bro.  I would do the same if I were you... but alas.. I am not.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 25, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Roy needs to stop trying to get in Emma pants is what I think this is.
> 
> Edit- Emma: How sweet of you... kids.



Roy can't possibly get in my pants for two reasons: 
1: I'm sure we live a long time apart 
2: I'm saving myself for the person I love, and that's Altair


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 25, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> Roy can't possibly get in my pants for two reasons:
> 1: I'm sure we live a long time apart
> 2: I'm saving myself for the person I love, and that's Altair



Roy close the distance and change ur xbox avatar to assassins creed attire and u just got the sweet nectar of life.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 25, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Roy close the distance and change ur xbox avatar to assassins creed attire and u just got the sweet nectar of life.



But then I'd know he wasn't Altair.


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2009)

@Wu- I'm not wasting my points on clothes 



Emma Bradley said:


> Roy can't possibly get in my pants for two reasons:
> 1: I'm sure we live a long time apart
> 2: I'm saving myself for the person I love, and that's Altair



I'm sure I can reach you..I have a long ermm.....nvm 

Altair or Ezio?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 25, 2009)

Roy said:


> @Wui- I'm not wasting my points on clothes
> 
> I'm sure I can reach you..I have a long ermm.....nvm
> 
> Altair or Ezio?



I mean you'd have to met me or come to the stare first. 

Um...both? No...wait, it would have to be Ezio. I love an Italian man


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> Roy can't possibly get in my pants for two reasons:
> 1: I'm sure we live a long time apart
> 2: I'm saving myself for the person I love, and that's Altair


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw! You kids.  




Roy said:


> I'm sure I can reach you..I have a long ermm.....nvm


wow....


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2009)

Los Angeles. Your turn. 

. Do we even see Altair's face in the first game?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 25, 2009)

Roy said:


> Los Angeles. Your turn.
> 
> . Do we even see Altair's face in the first game?



Ooh, too bad I don't live in California anymore 
Moved to Ky.

Yes, only twice or three times though. He looks like the guy who controls him


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2009)

Sure you don't. xDD


I guess that'd make sense. I still need to buy AC2 >_<


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 25, 2009)

Roy said:


> Sure you don't. xDD
> 
> 
> I guess that'd make sense. I still need to buy AC2 >_<



I don't. I was born in Santa Cruz, but we had to move to KY to be closer to Alabama for our grandparents. 

If I still lived in Cali, I'd know how to surf, or even swim. 

I need to buy it too, looks great. ;P


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't surf and I barely know how to swim. 


Looks way better than the first. Ill buy it when I can. Right now MW2 and Dragon Age have my attention.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh, I wish I could swim and surf >.>

I really want Dragon Age, it looks so fun.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

^ yes, get Dragon Age.. but don't. It's for Adults. :ho


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm an adult enough, more so than my parents or 27 year old siblings


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2009)

Surfing takes time I bet. You could probably learn how to swim in a gym or something. I'm sure you guys have swimming pools. xP

Dragon Age will get you hooked, I didn't even play Modern Warfare 2 until I beat my first play through.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 25, 2009)

Roy said:


> Surfing takes time I bet. You could probably learn how to swim in a gym or something. I'm sure you guys have swimming pools. xP
> 
> Dragon Age will get you hooked, I didn't even play Modern Warfare 2 until I beat my first play through.



Nah, Ky is too poor and cheap to put things up like that, you know, good for the community. 

I bet its really fun 
I was hoping to get it for Christmas, but sadly I was only allowed to get two books. I love books, but I rarely ask for things, especially games.


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> Nah, Ky is too poor and cheap to put things up like that, you know, good for the community.
> 
> I bet its really fun
> I was hoping to get it for Christmas, but sadly I was only allowed to get two books. I love books, but I rarely ask for things, especially games.





Well I guess you're out of luck then. 


Yeah, it was made by Bioware so that kind of confirms its epicness.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 25, 2009)

I knew I was out of luck when I saw the horrible excuse of a park near the lake :S

Bioware rocks. Didn't they make Gears of War??

EDIT:
I gotta go to bed, its 12:44 am lol

Later!


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2009)

xD. The closest thing LA has to a lake is a man made one in the Magic Johnson park. 

They made Mass Effect. Epic made Gears.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

_SOOO ANYWAYS!_ Anymore straight chick gamers out there?


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 25, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> I knew I was out of luck when I saw the horrible excuse of a park near the lake :S
> 
> *Bioware rocks. Didn't they make Gears of War??*
> 
> ...



Gamer chicks 

--

i know of other gamer chicks on this forum but they're not walking into the lions den.


----------



## firefist (Nov 25, 2009)

this thread lacks some "interessting" pics


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Roy needs to stop trying to get in Emma pants is what I think this is.
> 
> Edit- Emma: How sweet of you... kids.



doesn't that mean im trying to get in your panties then? :ho


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Gamer chicks


Did you have to point that out..  



Vegitto-kun said:


> doesn't that mean im trying to get in your panties then? :ho


Well hello _Vegitto_... we both like Metal Gear.. so.. it's cool.  And i know my shit. You can't fool me.


----------



## Ryu (Nov 25, 2009)

I've kissed girls before, but that was mostly couse my bf asked me to very nicely 

I like the penis, and I have like 300 days logged in WoW (omgnolife) + I play ff/ratchet/zelda all that jazz ^^

Omg another straight gamergurl  do I get a prize?


----------



## Migooki (Nov 25, 2009)

Chidori Mistress said:


> I'm happy I haven't seen anyone like that.



Then you don't game enough. At least you don't play many/any MMOs.



The Boss said:


> *Roy*: Im watching you..  your one liner will not get anyone's gamertag. ..
> 
> 
> THIS. THIS. THIS. Especially when you see another girl who plays video games and they come up to you like, " ZOHEMAHGWAD! WE R GIRLZ! WE SHOULD STICK TOGETHER! GIRL GAMERZ RULEZZ!!!"
> ...



Glad someone actually get it. I hate playing with girls online and I never do it. And I always pretend I'm a guy in games unless I'm playing with people that already know I'm a girl (online friends or RL friends). Even then I always use male characters and manly names.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Did you have to point that out..
> 
> 
> Well hello _Vegitto_... we both like Metal Gear.. so.. it's cool.  And i know my shit. You can't fool me.



Metal gear solid: raiden meets alistair and go on a godwin adventure :ho



Motoko said:


> Then you don't game enough. At least you don't play many/any MMOs.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad someone actually get it. I hate playing with girls online and I never do it. And I always pretend I'm a guy in games unless I'm playing with people that already know I'm a girl (online friends or RL friends). Even then I always use male characters and manly names.



username: Big brawly man? :ho


----------



## Migooki (Nov 25, 2009)

xXxXmOtOkO-ChAn13xXXxxxxXXXxxxxxxxxx


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

Motoko said:


> Glad someone actually get it. I hate playing with girls online and I never do it. And I always pretend I'm a guy in games unless I'm playing with people that already know I'm a girl (online friends or RL friends). Even then I always use male characters and manly names.


Exactly. Some chicks just play games to get attention from guys.  I like to play with chicks and tell them how much they suck then they start crying. It brings epic lulz.  I too have a manly name.. but my avi is a chick... so I can set traps. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> Metal gear solid: raiden meets alistair and go on a godwin adventure :ho


OooO I rike the sound of that.


----------



## Migooki (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm a known gender bender in several of my online communities.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 25, 2009)

I remember meeting another girl on Halo 3 last year.
It was funny because she didnt know how to play, so she was easy prey....until she found out how to shoot back...


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2009)

Motoko said:


> Glad someone actually get it. I hate playing with girls online and I never do it. And I always pretend I'm a guy in games unless I'm playing with people that already know I'm a girl (online friends or RL friends). Even then I always use male characters and manly names.



So do you also deepen your voice when you talk on your mic? lol


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 25, 2009)

My mom, my three sisters, and I are all gamers.  We're all straight, too... I think... O_o


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 25, 2009)

Motoko said:


> Then you don't game enough. At least you don't play many/any MMOs.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad someone actually get it. I hate playing with girls online and I never do it. And I always pretend I'm a guy in games unless I'm playing with people that already know I'm a girl (online friends or RL friends). Even then I always use male characters and manly names.



GIMMAH YAR GAMERTaGSH


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 25, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Gamer chicks




I have an excuse, I rarely get modern games 'cause of the prices 
Plus, I like to collect older games because they mostly had good stories then 

I've actually played Mass Effect, along with Army of Two 
Like I said earlier, mostly shooters for me. 



> doesn't that mean im trying to get in your panties then?


Not sure if you're talking about me, but if you are, then no. No one shall get into my pants


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 26, 2009)

Motoko said:


> Then you don't game enough. At least you don't play many/any MMOs.


Eh, For some reason, I thought you were refering to people in real life.
Since you can easily find any type of annoyance online.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 26, 2009)

So far, I only have one gamer girl that I play with, and that's only because we're friends in school. Kinda like the older sister you never wanted


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 28, 2009)

( Old sister you never wanted? Wah? >.> )

I've actually come across a lot of female players. My sisters include, my mother, my nieces and most of my friends and I'm sure most of them are straight. 

Most I randomly meet on Xbox though, are girls trying to either impress boys or act ditsy around them >.>


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 29, 2009)

Shoko you actually have at least three

I have four straight and only one lesbian


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

^ 3? Oh yeah...  ..


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm gonna close this thread unless gamer chick pics are posted.

For example...


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

*Donkey:* I spoke to her a year or two ago.. and I can tell you, I dislike her personality a lot.  I thought she was only a cosplayer? Or PC gamer?  Either way she doesn't do shit and take credits for everything.  Who knows.. maybe she doesn't even game and says she does.


----------



## Memos (Nov 30, 2009)

Who is she?


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 30, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Who is she?



An attractive girl who plays games.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Who is she?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 30, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Who is she?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

I see where this thread is going.. and I prefer This gamer chick over all of them.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 30, 2009)

ew gamer girls



Faye Mata


----------



## Tyger (Nov 30, 2009)

Shoko you suck.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

Tyger said:


> Shoko you suck.



On Alistair's huge cock.. :ho


----------



## Tyger (Nov 30, 2009)

The Boss said:


> On Alistair's huge cock.. :ho



No comment.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 30, 2009)

The Boss said:


> *Donkey:* I spoke to her a year or two ago.. and I can tell you, I dislike her personality a lot.  I thought she was only a cosplayer? Or PC gamer?  Either way she doesn't do shit and take credits for everything.  Who knows.. maybe she doesn't even game and says she does.



women 

habitual haterz.


----------



## Icognito (Dec 1, 2009)

The only female gamers I know are those who play WoW and all of the ones I met so far either have boyfriend's, fiances or be straight and not at all gay


----------



## The Boss (Dec 1, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> women
> 
> habitual haterz.



.. and guys like whatever they could stick their dick in.  Soooo... I say it's only fair.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 1, 2009)

but we do so outta love. hate only leads to suffering. (a wiseman once told me this)


----------



## The Boss (Dec 1, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> but we do so outta love. hate only leads to suffering. (a wiseman once told me this)



Silly man, love has nothing to do with a man's dick.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 1, 2009)

my girl lied to me!?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes. She's only using you for you penis. Dump her now.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 1, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> ew gamer girls
> 
> 
> 
> Faye Mata



That's one messy chick.  Treat those games with respect.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2009)

Gaawa-chan said:


> My mom, my three sisters, and I are all gamers. We're all straight, too... I think... O_o


 You sure about that? I bet you three have some kind of sick, twisted, wildly attractive orgy after playing a round of Mario Kart.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 1, 2009)

Most gamer chicks are stuck up bitches anyway, i mean i love the fact that girls are out there playing games, but most don't even seem friendly but maybe it's just me. That and they already have BFs, husbands...whatever.

Already commented on another thread similar to this that sexual orientation has nothing to do with love of Video Games.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Exactly. Some chicks just play games to get attention from guys.  I like to play with chicks and tell them how much they suck then they start crying. It brings epic lulz.  I too have a manly name.. but my avi is a chick... so I can set traps.
> 
> 
> OooO I rike the sound of that.



cyborg suit alistair

did you rike it?

@emma I only want the boss's panties :ho


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 1, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> That's one messy chick.  Treat those games with respect.



i know right. damn filipinos.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2010)

^ Fix your overbite and we'll talk.


----------

